# Blast transfer tomorrow or wait for NK cytotoxicity levels retest? Advice URGENT



## Mechta (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi ladies, really in need of a quick advise here. This is my very first post ever so bear with me please. I am in the very end of my 6 IVF cycle for my second child. Never made it to a positive pregnancy test despite having had 1-2 embryos transferred back, lately defined as very good quality. Have low AMH and produce few eggs so doctors always got me to believe it was an egg quality issue and the message was -Just keep trying. I have to say I live in Norway and was treated in Denmark for all 5 previous cycles. I could not continue without any form for clarity so I myself started testing for what I could in Norway but NORWAY is really behind in terms of reproductive medicine, at least that is my opinion after so many tries. Have to say I have a daughter conceived after six IUIs and one IVF as well. 

I went to LISTER first but it turned out we could not use our donor in the UK (yes there is that as well, my husband we found out cannot have kids at all) so I finally ended up in Athens with SERUM for this try. I am currently in Athens. I used 5 months with diets, acupuncture and lots of supplements to prepare my eggs and it seems it has worked. All of the matured 5 eggs we took out last Sunday are developing and for the first time I will be having a blastocyst transfer. And here comes my dilemma: on Monday I had the immune test results for LM come back with high NK cytotoxicity on 12.5:1 ration of 30, high NK % of 21, and high Tnfs of 40,12. We had an indication of high NK % already from a test I took in Norway so Serum had me on pretreatment with prednisolone 10 mg starting 10 days before my stim start and I am still on it. In addition I got intralipids on EC day and from the day after EC which was Monday 30.01 I also get daily Zarzio (GCSF) injections. I also had Clexane for 7 days but pause now until ET and wil start that again. Tomorrow is the day of the transfer and I know Serum will want to transfer 2 blasts. I would have been super happy with that earlier but now I am so worried I am just sending my good embryos that I worked so hard for to a certain death. Reason I am thinking that is that wherever I read about intralipids treatment it says they should be started 7-14 days before EC to have time to reduce the cytotoxicity level. We only have one more semen vial. Our donor is not available anymore and I so want our kids to be full siblings. I am thorn and sitting in Athens alone I cannot decide what to do? What would you ladies do in my shoes?

Anybody having had the same treatment that can share their experience? I also am concerned Locus Medicus's cytotoxicity test normal ranges are quite higher than the RUF ones. Anyone know why? Any advice is much appreciated. Transfer scheduled for 13:30 Greek time tomorrow Friday. Am a nervous wreck mildly put 😣


----------

